# Ugh pigs



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

So the little minute market next to us sells pig chittlings (I think thats how you spell it) and pigs feet, are these ok to feed to Baya? I have to admit I wont be heart broken if you say no







but they are really cheap and we like to give her a variety.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Raw pigs feet are ok - rather fatty but a good RMB.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

Ok good to know, what about the nasty chitlings part? I think they said it was the small intestine.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think pigs feet make an excellent bone for those times you want to give the dog an extra chew. The times I have given them I have bought split pigs feet and gave each dog 1/2 the foot frozen. They laid back and gnawed on it enjoying the heck out of it for almost an hour. Heavenly for them, but fatty so I don't give them often, only as a real special treat.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Interesting! I didn't know this about pigs feet.

Does the fat on the foot cause loose stools like the marrow in a soup bone can? Also, is the foot, while edible, mostly for recreation or do you actually use it as part of the meal?


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

You can look at usda and it says that for Pork, fresh, variety meats and by-products, feet, raw 1 oz contains 3.57g fat and 60 calories.

I am not sure how that compares to marrow, I couldn't find a lisiting for that, but its lower than chicken 1/4s, around the same as ground beef and higher than turkey. 

I personally use it as a treat just b/c they like the good long chew it provides. I give them frozen to prolong the chew. I don't see why you couldn't use them for a meal, might just take a little while to consume is all.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

Ok thanks for the info. Do you know about the chittlings?


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

Any raw feeders know about intestines?


----------

